# Change of plans...



## Shockeclipse (Mar 15, 2009)

As some of you know, I WAS planning on building myself an aeroponics setup.  After much research and reading what people think on this site I think that I will have much better luck with DWC.  I tried using the search function to locate more DWC oriented posts to read up on but it couldn't find any.  If anyone know of any sites that might help me I would be very happy.  I just got ahold of plenty of space to grow in, and look forward to getting started.  THanks in advance.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

WHAT!?!?!?!  there are all kinds of DWC threads on this site.....  DWC is one of the best ways to grow if not THE BEST....  Do a lil more reading down the Hydro forum and some of the grow journals and you will see them....


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Mar 15, 2009)

There really is a lot of stuff on here about DWC.  If you want a basic rundown of DWC systems just google "DWC growing".  Otherwise if you have specific questions there are a ridiculous number of smart experienced growers that can help you out.  But I learned everything I needed to learn about DWC right here, from constructing a res to selecting lighting to SCROG techniques, to nute and ph questions, to hydrogen peroxide, to res temperatures and canopy temps, to ventilation and air circulation...it is all right here.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> There really is a lot of stuff on here about DWC. If you want a basic rundown of DWC systems just google "DWC growing". Otherwise if you have specific questions there are a ridiculous number of smart experienced growers that can help you out. But I learned everything I needed to learn about DWC right here, from constructing a res to selecting lighting to SCROG techniques, to nute and ph questions, to hydrogen peroxide, to res temperatures and canopy temps, to ventilation and air circulation...it is all right here.


 

need I say more?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 15, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> WHAT!?!?!?! there are all kinds of DWC threads on this site..... DWC is one of the best ways to grow if not THE BEST.... Do a lil more reading down the Hydro forum and some of the grow journals and you will see them....


 
I've seen them, and have been reading them.  Just wanted to see if there was a more informative link somewhere regarding the setup.  For the most part I see a lot of specific questions of problems with DWC so Its hard to get a total grasp.  Pretty sure I got it as it is but.....I am on the front lines now and ready to gather what I need.  I have the space, captital, and time to start this and was hoping to start working on setting up my room this weekend.  I was wondering....which is a problem I was having when considering aero...how many plants under what size light?  I would like to do at least a 8 plant setup, running a switchable mh/hps light but I am unsure of the light I would need.  I am not sure on the spacing required to do DWC so this is one of the issues I was wondering about.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Mar 16, 2009)

As far as spacing and lighting is concerned don't worry about the spacing.  If you want to do at least 8 plants I would do at minimum a 400HPS light, 600 if you have the space and ability to remove the heat.  Space can be managed many ways, vertical space can be conserved using a SCROG or by flowering early (which you are going to want to do if you want at least 8 plants), and side to side space can be managed through SOG techniques or LST.  I flower 18 plants under 1 400HPS and do very well.  I flower at a very early stage and use LST to keep the plants receiving as much light as possible.  I rotate two trays with 9 plants each on a monthly basis so that I harvest every month and can manage that many plants under one light.   
One other thing to consider when thinking of space is your res. Most will recommend a res of at least 8 inches deep but I prefer 12.  If you want to do 8 plants I would do 2 res's that are at least 8 inches deep and hold at least 4-5 gallons of water each, or you will be checking your water, nute and ph levels way too often when the plants get big.  If you resevoir is too short the roots from your plants can grow down and engulf your airstones...not good.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 16, 2009)

OK... Depending on strain and how long you want to veg these plants is gonna decide how much space and light you need......


basically for each plant you are growing, figure on a 5 gal bucket..... with each bucket you will need an airstone and the tubing you need to run it..........  IF you are running several buckets, you might wanna look into getting a bigger  air pump and dividing your air, rather than a bunch of different pumps.  Other than the air.. each bucket is a separate entity...... you will need nutes, testing equipment and time...

I am heading to bed for the night, but if you have more questions,   post them and I will do my best to answer then in the AM...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 16, 2009)

Well for my first grow i was planning on doing bagseed so i can get the hang of it.  I picked up a few black 5gal buckets this weekend so i need to go get some more and unfortunately where i got them did not have lids.  I will be running a 600w switchable light which i can air cool.  The place where i qill be doing the grow has access to the crawlspace so i was considering venting into there.  So how many buckets could i run off of a dual outlet air pump?  And what size net pots would be best?  I was thinking about flowering around 18 inches.  What do ya think?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 16, 2009)

If you have a hydro or other growing store around you, you can get lids that have net pots incorporated into them.  .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2009)

I run 6-8 DWC 5 gal buckets at a time.  How big is your space?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

I get my DWC black buckets and black lids at my local tractor supply store. Then I cut and glue my net pots saves about $10/bucket. I use DWC with 6 buckets and just love it.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 16, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I run 6-8 DWC 5 gal buckets at a time.  How big is your space?


I dont have an exact measurment but i would estimate it to be 7x7 at least.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 16, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> If you have a hydro or other growing store around you, you can get lids that have net pots incorporated into them.  .


I do have a hydro store sort of close to me, but lets say i didn't get the built in ones but just bought the pots and glued em in,  what size would i go with?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

I use 6" net pots


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2009)

A 600W light is not nearly enough light for a 7 x 7 space.  You are going to need 3 600W or a 600W and a 1000W or maybe even 2 1000W.  You want about 250000 lumens for that space and your 600W is only going to give you a max of 90000.  You are going to need to cut your space down to about 18 sq ft or get more lighting.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 16, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A 600W light is not nearly enough light for a 7 x 7 space.  You are going to need 3 600W or a 600W and a 1000W or maybe even 2 1000W.  You want about 250000 lumens for that space and your 600W is only going to give you a max of 90000.  You are going to need to cut your space down to about 18 sq ft or get more lighting.


That is the size of space i have to work with, i am not planning on using the whole space.  I may section off sections to use as a mother, veg, flower room.   I was going to see how much i should use out of that space to grow eight plants with a 600w.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 16, 2009)

How often should i expect to change the res on these? I am assuming it won't need changed too much at first but i uave seen some of these root mass and would then guess it would need changed almost daily?  And with that, would a RO filter work with well water? I am assuming i wouldn't be able to use straight up well water, and its going to suck having to haul that much water that frequently.  I have access to a natural spring but i am not sure how that water would be.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2009)

Your space size should be dictated by the amount of light you have.  Since you are planning on running a 600W, I would recommend sectioning off a space approx 18 sq ft.  If you do not section off spaces and have walls that reflect light back, your light is being disbursed over a 49 sq ft area and giving you very poor lumens per sq ft.

I change out my res every week to 10 days...even when the plants are small.  They can uptake nutes at different rates, so even though your plants have not depleted the nute solution when they are small, they could be uptaking more of one kind of nute than others (pH comes into play here).  

An RO should work to clean up your well water.  You should test it, however.  Do not automatically assume that spring water, river water, lake water, pond water, etc, etc is okay to use.  Some have large amounts of dissolved solids in them and are not good for your plant.  If you are growing DWC, it is imperative that you have a pH meter.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your space size should be dictated by the amount of light you have. Since you are planning on running a 600W, I would recommend sectioning off a space approx 18 sq ft. If you do not section off spaces and have walls that reflect light back, your light is being disbursed over a 49 sq ft area and giving you very poor lumens per sq ft.
> 
> I change out my res every week to 10 days...even when the plants are small. They can uptake nutes at different rates, so even though your plants have not depleted the nute solution when they are small, they could be uptaking more of one kind of nute than others (pH comes into play here).
> 
> An RO should work to clean up your well water. You should test it, however. Do not automatically assume that spring water, river water, lake water, pond water, etc, etc is okay to use. Some have large amounts of dissolved solids in them and are not good for your plant. If you are growing DWC, it is imperative that you have a pH meter.


 
I have already scoped out the different meters being offered and have picked a ec/tds/ppm/ph combo meter.  Are you saying that even If I get a Ro filter I should still worry about the water?  Or just to test the spring water I do have access to?  In which case I was planning on doing that.  And wow really you change it that far between?  Ifs that like what I want to do with the seperate 5 gal res per plant, than I thought it would be much more often...  And as far as the 600 w light goes,  I was thinking that would be the appropriate size?  If I would need bigger or smaller than to handle 8 plants with the room size i mentioned (of course with being able to shrink to my needs within that space) please tell me so.  More light then I need to good to go?


----------



## Real78 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can buy a pretty good pH and ppm tester off ebay for cheap. Also I just put together on of my DWC and have one more to go. Its not hard if you still need help let me know I can give you a hand, also I will be building a clone set up with DWC as I dont have parts do do Aero type.

Listen to THG about lighting fam she knows what she is talking about and don't half  buttt on the lighting.



1


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 18, 2009)

Real78 said:
			
		

> You can buy a pretty good pH and ppm tester off ebay for cheap. Also I just put together on of my DWC and have one more to go. Its not hard if you still need help let me know I can give you a hand, also I will be building a clone set up with DWC as I dont have parts do do Aero type.
> 
> Listen to THG about lighting fam she knows what she is talking about and don't half  buttt on the lighting.
> 
> ...


Well I am pretty much all set, I've got everything picked out and waiting to be ordered.  I am just unsure as to my lighting needs... Switchable? Hps or mh? I think the 600w will be good. And i still need to pick out exhaust/intake fans.  Going to the hydro store sometime this week to pick up what i dont order online.  So Iwill get down to it this weekend, and probably have some pics come sunday of the grow area.  Thanks for everyones help so far, i will most definately do a journal on this grow.  Just these last few things to smooth out...


----------

